# The Psychriatic community is more judgemental than anyone else



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> You could simply hleped yourself with natural medicine or meditation. Popping a pill to solve your problems can have terrible consequence.


Dude, shut up.

I practiced meditation AND took medication. No terrible consequences.

Actually, the meditation triggered psychosis. It actually harmed me more than medication.

　
Your fear is very unattractive.

And your egotism surrounding your "natural" choices shows me how very little those choices have done to help you rope in your arrogance.

Congrats: I took medication and did what you suggested, and I honestly feel like I'm a more well-rounded person than what this trite naturalist crap you posted indicates.

Wait, I've expressed some conviction. Might as well lambast me for being angry, equate that anger with "fear" to make yourself feel superior like you new'age'y-subscribed people always do, and dismiss me.

Wow. Such strength and groundedness. I'm so impressed.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Aww you cute little thing went through so much.:kitteh:


Natural medicine and meditation would work wonders for your passive aggression.

Get over yourself


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> I think there is a reason that the legitimate scinetists dont respect it as REAL SCIENCE. REAL science trys to figure out the reasoning behind things. They dont assign "Bad" or "Good" Labels to any products based on how much they value it. They just see science as science. Sometimes science also has 0 regards for ethics, its more the idea of figuring out how stuff works. So science and scientists can get a little crazy, but that is in the pursuit of knowledge. Sadly the psychiatric community is not about "How things work" or "understanding how people operate". While this is what we are often taught in psychology courses, this is not what the field it self has become or has ever been. Now there are legitimate minds that have presented some very interesting thoerys about how things work. This is the base of what we follow, but this is not what psychiatrists seem very interested in.
> 
> Now a lot in the Psychiatric community are lot more judgmental than you think a mind of science should be. They do not look at stuff objectively but subjectively. Secondly some classifications are up for subjective view, so how do you figure out if someone has the disorder if every person thinks the classification means something different. Now this is similar to how it works with doctors but Doctors are in fact following a set formula. They are not GUESSING what the term cancer ACTUALLY MEANS!
> 
> ...


Just to check, what do you mean when you say Psychriatic?. To me Psychriatic is Psychiatry.. 
And a Psychologist and therapist, etc is something else, but slightly overlapping.

Psychriatists are those who most often give diagnosis terms, perscribe medicin, etc. Half doctor half psychologist.
Working at Psychriatic hospitals, prisons, institutions, etc. And those who rely mostly on the DSM manual, or european version, ICD.
Which were created mostly for the reason that there was no standard definition, and people would get all sorts of different diagnoses (still do often tho).


In the big picture then I think we have become a lot less judgemental and more tolerant.
Do we burn witches?, nahh..
Are people with dyslexia doomed?, nahh.
Autistic people treated badly?, nahh.
Homosexuality forbidden?, nahh (but some places).
Are there as many asylums anymore?, nahh (tho now we give pill maybe, which isn't always bad)
Is there slavery ? nahh (but maybe some place.. or in a more modern form).


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Science is overvalued.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> You could simply hleped yourself with natural medicine or meditation. Popping a pill to solve your problems can have terrible consequence.


Really? Why don't you tell that to a medical patient?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

nichya said:


> Really? Why don't you tell that to a medical patient?


This Rhonda doesn't give a shit about them-- They only care about validating their fringe trendy shit


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Mirkwood said:


> Just to check, what do you mean when you say Psychriatic?. To me Psychriatic is Psychiatry..
> And a Psychologist and therapist, etc is something else, but slightly overlapping.
> 
> Psychriatists are those who most often give diagnosis terms, perscribe medicin, etc. Half doctor half psychologist.
> ...


I talking about psychiatry specifically. They study psychology, but often in psychiatry they just kind of throw that out the window and say "Im going to do what I feel like." Also saying "We have less asylums but still practice the same crap" is not really a good defense, just telling you that right now. So your argument oversimplifys the matter all together. In reality its far more complicated than you THINK it is.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I talking about psychiatry specifically. They study psychology, but often in psychiatry they just kind of throw that out the window and say "Im going to do what I feel like." Also saying "We have less asylums but still practice the same crap" is not really a good defense, just telling you that right now. So your argument oversimplifys the matter all together. In reality its far more complicated than you THINK it is.


My grandpa was a psychiatrist, dude.

You know nothing


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Psychology/psychiatry became the royal road for ppl who like projecting emotions to exercise their specialty.

The only person wich is cared for at the end is the doctor, who can ease his internal anxiety by seeing multiple kind of personnality in front of him and projecting his sense of not fitting / anormality.

This was a totally paranoid explanation of things 

One can consider too that psychology/chiatry domain attract many similar personnality type, and that a particular personnality type tend to mentally/subconsciously worship another wich aren't themself (duality in socionic). So when seeing patient, what they are actually doing is judging and finding fault in there proper way in what isn't good for the expansion of strength of their dual (for example, INFj pratician will find INFp not normal due to INFj subconsciously wanting ESTj taking a bigger place on the world, and INFp/ESTj are conflictor).
Judging and destructing other personnality isn't the sole domain of what's commonly seen as judgmental people in this case...

This was a totally socionic/mbti obsessed view of things


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

What's funny is this whole thread is based on judging an entire profession and all its practitioners.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

As judging people, we are increasing our strength at judging ? 

Do you make the assumption that the action of judging can't have good point ? I don't get it. Not mbti related. I'm a bit lost with all that Ive to admit

I bet a vast array of ppl myself included are making quick generalisation for trying to find some truth, it's obvious that the domain and it's practitionner aren't all wrong and fucked up in some way


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Dude, shut up.
> 
> I practiced meditation AND took medication. No terrible consequences.
> 
> ...



You simply can't experience psychosis without having a very screwed up brain or taking heavy drugs. i'm completely anti-psychatry because i think these drugs do a lot of harm in the long run, you don't have the slightest idea. 

Do some alternative solutions like reducing aspartame and glutamic acid from your diet, any stimulant food like coffe or chocolate. Also make sure you avoid eating simple carbohydrates and try to maintain stable levels of sugar in the blood. Transdencental meditation or taking alternative anxiolytic drugs like magnesium malate, or lithium orotate, or probiotics. Also, chamomile tea. Exercise can be good to ease anxiety as well, endorphin in your muscle cause a sedative effect.

There is a shitton of solutions for anxiety nowadays, you don't have to be a dog of big pharma.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

It's funny when i visited a psychiatrist last time she basically said my core problem was my intermittent use of cannabis and how it diminished my intellectual capacity and that's why i'm not doing life progress. Then a few days later i went on to score percentile ~99 without preparation on our equivalent to SAT. That cunt should kill herself. I'd be happy to assist.

Psychiatry where i live is a complete joke and it doesn't look any better worldwide from what i've gathered.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Science is a word that is thrown around a lot and people don't even know what it means anymore. Mental illness and diagnosis are subjective, there's obvious a objective biological aspect in us that can be traced down to psychyatric conditions like hyperthyreoidsm and many more, but identifing mental illneses is simply a matter of observing human behavior and identifying patterns, finding mistakes in the personality and mind. And can be a science in itself.


Given the subjective nature of mental illneses, i don't think many psychyatrits are capable of giving a proper diagnosis, even a experienced one can still have a 50% chance of giving a wrong diagnosis and even so, doesn't mean a pharmaceutical approach might always be the best approach to each case. Another issue is transforming any unpleasant event of life into a "disorder", or transforming a figment of one's personality into a problem instead of his own individuality. This is why we have a lot overdiagnosis of aspergers or ADHD and handing out pills for diseases that aren't even there.

Drugs are "magic bullets" that cause instant relief but are not always the best solution and can cause unimagible damage to your health.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

no_id said:


> As judging people, we are increasing our strength at judging ?
> 
> Do you make the assumption that the action of judging can't have good point ? I don't get it. Not mbti related. I'm a bit lost with all that Ive to admit
> 
> I bet a vast array of ppl myself included are making quick generalisation for trying to find some truth, it's obvious that the domain and it's practitionner aren't all wrong and fucked up in some way


It's ironic that the title of this post is "_The Psychriatic community is more judgemental than anyone else_" and people came on here making _blanket assumptions about an entire branch of the medical profession and all of its practitioners_.

That's not "exercising judging"-- that's exercising poor judgment. Overgeneralization.

Don't play coy now that I've explained what I meant.

What I've explained is pretty obvious. Judgmental people on a thread that's saying "Psychiatrists are bad because they're so judgmental."

It's ironic. There's nothing to not understand unless you're trying to rationalize your behavior.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> You simply can't experience psychosis without having a very screwed up brain or taking heavy drugs. i'm completely anti-psychatry because i think these drugs do a lot of harm in the long run, you don't have the slightest idea.


How do I not have the slightest idea if I've taken psychiatric medications long term?

And, if you're going to say "it just hasn't happened yet," you're gonna need to show me _your proof of it happening *to you*_, or you have no reason to dismiss my opinion simply because it hasn't happened to me.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Do some alternative solutions like reducing aspartame and glutamic acid from your diet, any stimulant food like coffe or chocolate. Also make sure you avoid eating simple carbohydrates and try to maintain stable levels of sugar in the blood.


Or I could have my coffee and chocolate (I don't drink coffee because I've actually experienced it making me anxious, no such thing with chocolate bc the caffeine content is within my tolerable limits).

And have my complex carbs.

And not limit my diet.

And just take a pill that doesn't have any studies showing it's bad.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Transdencental meditation


I've practiced meditation for years that would make TM look like a joke.

If your alternative solutions rely on you to make assumptions about what other people are and aren't doing for themselves, your opinions are probably really _unlikely to be backed by any solid evidence_, or else you wouldn't have to resort to logical fallacies.

Especially since I already posted that I meditate... in the same post that you quoted.

If you selectively read, you're probably not even approaching this rationally and have an agenda.

An anti-Big-Pharma agenda has its merits because the whole system is fucked and commercialized.

Just because _the system itself_ is fucked, doesn't mean _the products_ (medications) are fucked too.

That's logical transference and it's fallacious as heck.

Why do your objections on the system of Big Pharma _require_ that the product also be messed up? It shouldn't, unless your belief system is completely irrational.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> or taking alternative anxiolytic drugs like magnesium malate, or lithium orotate, or probiotics. Also, chamomile tea.


I take probiotics and "big pharma" anxiolytic drugs. And with my insurance, the drugs are cheaper than the OTC stuff you're listing.

It's simply not cost-effective, and you're gonna need to be packing some serious cited sources to make me suddenly spend more money.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Exercise can be good to ease anxiety as well, endorphin in your muscle cause a sedative effect.


Some types can also cause adrenaline to rush, which can exacerbate anxiety.

Stop making superficial claims. Combined with your cognitive biases and blatant ignoring of what I said in my post about meditation, a superficial claim that only addresses certain types of exercise...

... That just makes you look like someone with an agenda. And dogmatic.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> There is a shitton of solutions for anxiety nowadays, you don't have to be a dog of big pharma.


Ding ding ding.

Proof of your agenda.

Like I said: "Big Pharma" is a system, and if your rejection to the system relies on the product being tainted, than your objection is pretty weak.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Jippa Jonken said:


> It's funny when i visited a psychiatrist last time she basically said my core problem was my intermittent use of cannabis and how it diminished my intellectual capacity and that's why i'm not doing life progress. Then a few days later i went on to score percentile ~99 without preparation on our equivalent to SAT.


Scoring high on a test does not mean that the other faculties of your intellect are not being suppressed by cannabis (the ones that aid in life choices, rather than classic intelligence).

　


Jippa Jonken said:


> That cunt should kill herself. I'd be happy to assist.


You sound like someone throwing a tantrum because someone insulted your favorite toy (cannabis).

　


Jippa Jonken said:


> Psychiatry where i live is a complete joke and it doesn't look any better worldwide from what i've gathered.


Because of "a cunt" that you've dismissed for childish reasons, all of psychiatry is a joke?

Butthurt much?

Grow up

EDIT: Why should we take anyone seriously who would overreact to the point of suggesting someone end their own life because they said something you didn't want to hear?

You're way more objectionable than anything she could have told you


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Science is a word that is thrown around a lot and people don't even know what it means anymore. Mental illness and diagnosis are subjective, there's obvious a objective biological aspect in us that can be traced down to psychyatric conditions like hyperthyreoidsm and many more, but identifing mental illneses is simply a matter of observing human behavior and identifying patterns, finding mistakes in the personality and mind. And can be a science in itself.


This is why they go to medical school.

You're assuming that they know _absolutely nothing about differential diagnosis_, even though differentials are at the _core of what they learn in how to diagnose people_.

God damn, you're cynical and pessimistic.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Given the subjective nature of mental illneses, i don't think many psychyatrits are capable of giving a proper diagnosis, even a experienced one can still have a 50% chance


They went to medical school and have refined their practice to be more than "50%" adherent to diagnostic criteria. That's what they're working with: Subjective criteria.

They're not out to get anyone. You just want to lambast them to fuel your agenda against pharmaceutical companies and the unscrupulous doctors who feed into their pockets.

That doens't mean that _anything else you say from that ethical objection *has any merit*_. They go to medical school to avoid all the shit you're accusing them of.

And that's all these are: Baseless _accusations_ rooted in cynicism and quack pseudoscience.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> of giving a wrong diagnosis and even so, doesn't mean a pharmaceutical approach might always be the best approach to each case.


No shit. Even after a diagnosis, they don't always prescribe medication. Some of them opt for over the counter stuff like time-released Vitamin B.

You.
Know.
Nothing.

You have an agenda.

If you care about your ethical objections, actually support your statements with research that other people can easily follow.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Another issue is transforming any unpleasant event of life into a "disorder", or transforming a figment of one's personality into a problem instead of his own individuality.


You assume that people who receive diagnosis are _weak and stupid enough to internalize them_, rather than just see them as a simple shorthand on a medical chart.

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> This is why we have a lot overdiagnosis of aspergers or ADHD and handing out pills for diseases that aren't even there.


Chicken or egg. Fallacious to mention it. What's your point?

How do you know?

　


Rhonda Rousey said:


> Drugs are "magic bullets" that cause instant relief but are not always the best solution


More fallacy. They're not magic bullets, and I've been told by every psychiatrist I've ever seen that they're basically just something to take the edge off of immediate discomfort so I can focus long-term on making better choices.




Rhonda Rousey said:


> and can cause unimagible damage to your health.


Why should we believe you?

That's not rhetorical. Tell me _why we should believe this_.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> How do I not have the slightest idea if I've taken psychiatric medications long term?
> 
> And, if you're going to say "it just hasn't happened yet," you're gonna need to show me _your proof of it happening *to you*_, or you have no reason to dismiss my opinion simply because it hasn't happened to me.


　
I'm going through protracted benzo W/D for a problem i didn't even had is this proof enough to you?:wink:



> Or I could have my coffee and chocolate (I don't drink coffee because I've actually experienced it making me anxious, no such thing with chocolate bc the caffeine content is within my tolerable limits).
> 
> And have my complex carbs.
> 
> ...


Antidepressants cause long-term downregulation of serotonin, side effects of antihistamine properties,dystonia, sexual dysfunction, carcinogenesis, brain hemoorghage and much more

antipscyhotics cause brain shrinkage, diabetes, dementia, tardive dyskensia and dystonia and much more.

　i don't even need to say the rest



> I've practiced meditation for years that would make TM look like a joke.
> 
> If your alternative solutions rely on you to make assumptions about what other people are and aren't doing for themselves, your opinions are probably really _unlikely to be backed by any solid evidence_, or else you wouldn't have to resort to logical fallacies.
> 
> Especially since I already posted that I meditate... in the same post that you quoted.


Meditation and mindfulness worked pretty damn good for people who suffer from Panic syndrome/GAD. Just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean it's bullshit.



> If you selectively read, you're probably not even approaching this rationally and have an agenda.
> 
> An anti-Big-Pharma agenda has its merits because the whole system is fucked and commercialized.
> 
> ...


Except not. These drugs are promoting a degenerate life style of pill popping for problems that weren't supposed to be there in the first place. Cholesterol pills cause dementia, wanna know why? because cholesterol is ESSENTIAL for memory functoinality, we are simply not meant to mess with our cholesterol levels with these unnatural drugs.




> Why do your objections on the system of Big Pharma _require_ that the product also be messed up? It shouldn't, unless your belief system is completely irrational.


Why would i pop a PPI for GERD which can cause H.Pylori infection and prove itself useless for what it is prescribed? Might just use aloe vera juice, Apple Cider Vinegar, L-Glutamien or any other natural solutions. 

These drugs are completely fucked up because you have no diea how they work, you think they solve problems from it's root but you have no idea what they do to your body. EVERY pharmaceutical drug is dangerous, even tapeworm pills can cause supression of bone marrow which is life threatening and incurable.(except for a transplant)

There is a reason why they put a bunch of legal stuff on the broche: if something bad happens they are not responsible. So you can't sue them. I'm wary of governments and companies, they don't care about your well-being, they simply want to increase profit.
　




> I take probiotics and "big pharma" anxiolytic drugs. And with my insurance, the drugs are cheaper than the OTC stuff you're listing.
> 
> It's simply not cost-effective, and you're gonna need to be packing some serious cited sources to make me suddenly spend more money.


Some strains of probiotics are known to have sedative effect and many of these OTC meds are dity cheap.

　


> Some types can also cause adrenaline to rush, which can exacerbate anxiety.
> 
> Stop making superficial claims. Combined with your cognitive biases and blatant ignoring of what I said in my post about meditation, a superficial claim that only addresses certain types of exercise...
> 
> ... That just makes you look like someone with an agenda. And dogmatic.


Only if you exercise like an idiot and let your contisol levels get high.

　




> Ding ding ding.
> 
> Proof of your agenda.
> 
> Like I said: "Big Pharma" is a system, and if your rejection to the system relies on the product being tainted, than your objection is pretty weak.


I don't think so.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Scoring high on a test does not mean that the other faculties of your intellect are not being suppressed by cannabis (the ones that aid in life choices, rather than classic intelligence).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your uninformed intrusive opinion.


----------

